# Γενικά > Psyversity >  PSYVERSITY: Πρόγραμμα Online Εκδηλώσεων Αυτοβελτίωσης, με ελεύθερη είσοδο

## Aeon

Η ομάδα του PSYCHOLOGY.GR σας καλωσορίζει σε μια σειρά Online Εκδηλώσεων, με ελεύθερη είσοδο, που πραγματοποιούνται κάθε 15 ημέρες (ημέρα Τετάρτη και ώρα 19.00), καθόλη τη διάρκεια της σεζόν 2021-22. Καλεσμένοι μας είναι Ειδικοί Ψυχικής Υγείας, οι οποίοι παρουσιάζουν και αναλύουν επιλεγμένες θεματικές ενότητες και απαντούν σε κρίσιμες ερωτήσεις της ομάδας μας και των συμμετεχόντων.
Ακολουθεί συνοπτική ενημέρωση για τις Online εκδηλώσεις. Η λίστα θα ανανεώνεται τακτικά με όλες τις προσθήκες ή αλλαγές που μπορεί να προκύψουν.
Η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη, ωστόσο οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες.
Συνιστούμε να κάνετε έγκαιρα την δήλωση συμμετοχής σας σε κάθε εκδήλωση που σας ενδιαφέρει, από τον αντίστοιχο σύνδεσμο.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Απαιτείται μία φορά εγγραφή στην πλατφόρμα PSYVERSITY, την οποία μπορείτε να κάνετε από τώρα . Εφόσον ολοκληρώσετε μια φορά την εγγραφή σας, στη συνέχεια, αρκεί απλώς να κάνετε click στον εκάστοτε σύνδεσμο "δήλωσης συμμετοχής" που θα βρείτε στις παρακάτω εκδηλώσεις.


Ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα. Όταν το σώμα μιλάει… (ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ)
Παρεμβάσεις στις ειδικές μαθησιακές δυσκολίες (ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ)
Κρίσεις πανικού. Οδηγός επιβίωσης (ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ)
Ψυχοθεραπευτική διαδικασία: Η επίδραση της διατροφής του θεραπευόμενου στο ψυχοθεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα (ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ)
Debate: Η κατάλληλη ψυχοθεραπευτική προσέγγιση για εμένα (ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ)
Είμαστε η γενιά των Ζάναξ; Ψυχοθεραπεία VS Φαρμακοθεραπεία (ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ)
Ζώντας στα όρια: Οριακή διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας (ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ)

*
Τοξικές σχέσεις (ΟΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ)*
Ημερομηνία: 26 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2022
Ώρα : 19.00-20.15
Τοποθεσία: Online – Zoom


*Σχέσεις χωρίς όρους αλλά με όρια (ΟΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ)*
Ημερομηνία: 9 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2022
Ώρα : 19.00-20.15
Τοποθεσία: Online – Zoom


*Πως αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος; (ΟΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ)*
Ημερομηνία: 23 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2022
Ώρα : 19.00-20.15
Τοποθεσία: Online – Zoom


*Γιατί είμαι αγχώδης; ποιες συμπεριφορές διαιωνίζουν το άγχος; (ΟΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ)*
Ημερομηνία: 6 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2022
Ώρα : 19.00-20.15
Τοποθεσία: Online – Zoom


*Φοβίες. Οδηγός επιβίωσης (ΟΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ)*
Ημερομηνία: 4 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2022
Ώρα : 19.00-20.15
Τοποθεσία: Online – Zoom


*Από την απόλαυση στην χαρά: Περάσματα από τον φόβο στη χαρά των σχέσεων (ΟΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ)*
Ημερομηνία: 25 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2022
Ώρα : 19.00-20.15
Τοποθεσία: Online – Zoom

*Δείτε τη σχετική ανακοίνωση με όλες τις πληροφορίες για τις εκδηλώσεις με ελεύθερη είσοδο που διοργανώνει το PSYCHOLOGY.GR*

*Δείτε στην πλατφόρμα PSYVERSITY όλα τα σεμινάρια - εργαστήρια που διοργανώνουν τη φετινή σεζόν, φορείς ψυχολογίας και ψυχικής υγείας

Δείτε όλα τα ασύγχρονα - βιντεοσκοπημένα σεμινάρια που μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε-αποκτήσετε, μέσα από τη νέα πλατφόρμα PSYVERSITY, του PSYCHOLOGY.GR*

----------

